# (WA) 2.5x GMPR STK'S TUB FULL OF MALLARDS MH



## stkpointers (Sep 5, 2008)

*(WA) 4xGMPR STK'S TUB FULL OF MALLARDS MH 2012 MNR QUAL*

Ted is a retrieving powerhouse, qualifying for the 2012 MNR. Ran 18 straight series in 2012 without a handle. Ability to run big but remain under control, Ted loves the game and is a team player. PLUS Ted gives you the added bonus of point! Ted brings great manners, trainability, desire, drive and ability to the table. He posseses exceptional brains and marking ability and a drive to hunt and retrieve and switches from retrieving to upland with ease. Known for his personality, Ted is laid back and quiet in the kennel but all business in the field. Ted achieved his AKC Master Title and APLA 4x Grand Master at age 3 and qualified for the 2012 MNR at age 4. He has 3 passes toward 2013 MNR and will finish his qualifying in OR and WA.

He carries the bloodlines of GMPR MHR Rik's Risky Raider MH, GMPR Wannamaker's Hot Tub SH, FC NAFC CFC CAFC Ebonstar Lean Mac, NFC AFC Jubilashus TC Malarky, FC AFC Dashing Ebony Rook, FC AFC CFC CAFC Honcho's Superjet in 4 generations. 

Everyone notices Ted, his good looks, outstanding personality and natural abilities. If you are looking for a yellow male to add outstanding ability to your breeding program and want to get "the point" look no further!

Permanently at home in Washington, Ted is standing to approved females. Stud Fee $1100

Whelped June 14, 2008
Color Yellow
AKC # SR50599505
OFA Hips Excellent LR-190205E26M-VPI
Elbows Normal LR-EL49166M26-VPI
CERF Clear LR-56318(10)
CNM Clear LR-CNM11-159-M-VPI
EIC Clear LR-EIC554/9M-VPI
PRA/PRCD Negative InGen Profile 0003035276


----------

